# "Puncture proof" MTB Tyres. Your recomendations



## JIMMER15 (6 Apr 2010)

Hi All, as the title suggests i would be interested to know what tyres your using and how well there doing for not getting punctures ??
Cheers


----------



## PK99 (6 Apr 2010)

JIMMER15 said:


> Hi All, as the title suggests i would be interested to know what tyres your using and how well there doing for not getting punctures ??
> Cheers



specialized armadillos - worn out several pairs with no punctures


----------



## jayonabike (6 Apr 2010)

PK99 said:


> specialized armadillos - worn out several pairs with no punctures



+1 on the Armadillos, great tyres.


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Apr 2010)

my friend was getting puncturues on a weekly basis (thorns, glass, stones); I fitted schwalbe marathon plus as well as slime filled inner tubes and she has not had a single puncture so far (and I should know as I am the mug who would fix them  )


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2010)

Armadillos will ward off the fairy pretty effectively but are next to useless on wet chalk as my mate Dave can show you from his x-rays. yer pays yer money and yer.....


----------



## PK99 (6 Apr 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Armadillos will ward off the fairy pretty effectively but are next to useless on wet chalk as my mate Dave can show you from his x-rays. yer pays yer money and yer.....



any recommendations for wet chalk?


----------



## Norm (6 Apr 2010)

Very little without studs works on wet chalk. The nature of the chalk itself is the issue, you can stick what you like to the top layer but nothing will stop it sliding over itself.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Apr 2010)

PK99 said:


> any recommendations for wet chalk?



Narrow mud tyres with very pronounced widely spaced blocks. Very narrow ones, like 1.7's, they cut through the slippery slimey stuff and don't clag up, nor do they jam in the stays.

I've got some old Spesh Extreme Master/Extreme Control kevlar beaded ones, that are reserved for wet days on the South Downs and in Wealden clay. Bought three pairs when they stopped making them. imo round here (so long as I stay away from the sandstone bits of the Surrey Hills) I've yet to find a better winter tyre for chalk/clay for my style of riding. But I admit they look odd on my Boardman Pro HT, just way too skinny for a modern bike.


----------



## hackbike 666 (6 Apr 2010)

Thorn Resistant inner tubes.


----------



## Steve Austin (7 Apr 2010)

Stans No-Tubes

Tubeless is the only way to prevent punctures. Easy to do. Very cost effective. The only time you'll need to remove the tyre is to throw it away when it has worn out.

Wet Chalk?

No tyre works on wet chalk


----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2010)

Wet chalk? What are you, a bunch of teachers?

Up here it's GRITSTONE lad, it wears out yer bike and yer skin. The only thing rougher is gabbroe and you only get that in Scotland.


----------



## textpest uk (20 Apr 2010)

so if tubeless tyres are puncher proof why do they sell tubeless repair kits


----------



## maurice (20 Apr 2010)

+1 for UST tyres with Stans.

I converted both my mtb's to tubeless a year ago and not a puncture since. The vulnerability is the sidewall of the tyre - that's what tubeless repair kits are for.

MTB's also ride better tubeless, it's hard to describe exactly but something to do with less resistance for the tyre to deform over roots etc.


----------



## Tynan (20 Apr 2010)

not this again

rider and route is a factor rarely mentioned

generally speaking the more resistant tyre will be heavier and compromise grip


----------

